# pablum in bottle?



## NaomiMcC (Mar 22, 2007)

I just got off the phone with me mudder and she says I need to start adding some cereal to Aayla's evening bottle (of EBM). She says this wil fill her up and she will sleep thru the night. I dunno it jusst seems wrong...what do you think? I've had severeal friends who did this too...did you? btw...sh'es 8 weeks...


----------



## BarefootScientist (Jul 24, 2007)

No way.


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh no, please don't put cereal in your baby's bottle.

First off, the AAP, UNICEF & WHO state no nutrition other than breastmilk (or formula) is needed for babies under six months of age.

Secondly, there is ZERO evidence to prove that feeding babies solids will increase their nighttime sleep duration. For some, it has even been known to disturb their sleeping patterns. You can read a study here.

Your instincts about it being wrong sound right on! Follow those....


----------



## ktbug (Jul 8, 2006)

It's a myth that a 'full belly' makes a child sleep better. Besides, if it were even true, why couldn't baby get full on breastmilk? Why would baby need cereal, too?
Add to that the myth that a small child is capable of digesting cereal, and you've got a double myth there.

Introducing grains too early can lead to gut problems later on, and in the interim, will just wreak havoc on kiddo's digestive system. They simply don't have the enzymes necessary to break down cereal.

BM is made specifically for baby, and meets baby's needs perfectly.
Why mess with that?


----------



## BarefootScientist (Jul 24, 2007)

:

Sorry I was going to post some reasons too rather than just "no way"...but..you know...babies.

Anyway, in addition to what sparklingGemini said, even mainstream peds will tell you never to give solids in a bottle.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Absolutely not. All major medical groups say nothing but breastmilk for the first 6 months.

-Angela


----------



## MotheringHeart (Dec 18, 2005)

Another no way. Your babe needs only breastmilk for AT LEAST the first six months. Solid food in NO WAY equates to sleep. Your babe NEEDS to nurse during the night.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotheringHeart* 
Another no way. Your babe needs only breastmilk for AT LEAST the first six months. Solid food in NO WAY equates to sleep. Your babe NEEDS to nurse during the night.









:

Another 'no way' here.

Waking at night is normal in 8 week old babies! They aren't designed to sleep all night. They are designed to sleep and then wake and nurse and go back to sleep and to repeat that natural cycle.

It sounds like you have great mamma instincts!


----------



## spmamma (Sep 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatioGardener* 
Waking at night is normal in 8 week old babies! They aren't designed to sleep all night. They are designed to sleep and then wake and nurse and go back to sleep and to repeat that natural cycle.

I completely agree!

We got the same bad advice a lot from various people when DD was young. We ignored it knowing that she'll eventually regulate her sleep patterns on her own when she was physically ready to sleep longer. And she's doing just fine now at 7 months.

Go with what your gut tells you to do!


----------



## delphiniumpansy (Mar 1, 2007)

I agree with everyone else but I have a good retort. Ask them why something with so little nutrition as cereal is going to last longer in a tiny tummy than breastmilk or formula which are both full of fat? Ask them how this is even nutritionally possible?

It is an urban myth based on old, old nutrition info that has long ago been proven false.


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

Do not listen to them cereal is no good. It is really only helpful for formula fed infants. It was not intended for breatsmilk fed babies. Even so I would never add it to a bottle even if I was formula feeding. Anyone I know who has done this or was fed this way is obese and it is most likely do this forced style of feeding.


----------

